

Show HN: My Weekend Project - Sending a blog to your Kindle - brandoncor

Over the weekend I wrote a small web app that takes an RSS feed for a blog, grabs the feed, cleans up the HTML, strips out small irrelevant images and compiles them into an e-book with chapter anchors. It requires a Google login since it uses the Google Reader "API".<p>As an example, I was going on a long vacation and had recently discovered Paul Buchheit's blog. I used this tool (which was then just a Python script) to create an e-book and I literally read his blog "cover to cover".<p>It's still rough around the edges, but I figured I'd iron those out if at least one other person thinks they would use this.<p>For those interested, the hardest part of this project, surprisingly, was getting Google's OpenID+OAuth hybrid login working since I couldn't find any libraries that had it built in.<p>http://blog2kindle.com/
======
brandoncor
Clickable: <http://blog2kindle.com/> and screenshot of logged in screen in
case you don't want to log in:
<http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6323/b2k.png>

